

Investigating the relationship between gold and Bitcoin prices with R. - seanrwcrawford
http://blog.quandl.com/blog/investigating-the-relationship-between-gold-and-bitcoin-prices-with-r/

======
minimaxir
This article is asking "does correlation imply causation?"

